# my little Cookie



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't know Cookie's Gender but he/she loves to play with our xbox controllers.

Cookie trying to help play the game.









"You taking my picture?"









"Hey mom, put that down and give me scratches and kisses"


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, Cookie is adorable.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awww cookie is so cute


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you very much  Cookie is about 10 weeks old, too young to tell the gender yet


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes he/shes too young to tell gender visually, you will have to wait until cookie molts for the first time. You can try wing spot sexing, sometimes it can be wrong though, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18307.

There are also behaviours that are a telltale sign of being a male, whistling/singing ( some females can whistle though), beak banging, and heart wings.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i suspect cookie is a male, looks like ghost pearls on his back and wings meaning he is split pearl... thats a male trait but i could be seeing things lol


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

S/he's lovely  Just wait til s/he starts eating the controller :yes:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Cookie is adorable.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Cookie is gorgeous - for a minute I thought I was seeing Philiko there! My bird, Philiko, is a normal grey too, he's about 4 months old. 
Congrats, Cookie looks like an adorable little guy.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

He/She s a lovely little bird  X x


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> i suspect cookie is a male, looks like ghost pearls on his back and wings meaning he is split pearl... thats a male trait but i could be seeing things lol


one of the parents of cookie are pied/pearl. S/He has a few little pied markings on the back of her/his head


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

More pictures of Cookie

"Hey mom!"









Obsessive groomer









"hey scratches please!"









"That's the spot"









"More?"









"Hey what's this?!"


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

most likely that was the mom if you could still see pearls, which means this baby is for sure split pearl as i see the ghost pearls in these photos too. he is a boy


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

So i got cookie a harness today, he loves to go were I go, but that not always okay without a harness. In order for him to get used to it he wears it inside too.








Cookie in the harness and his sibling Jelly bean trying to help cookie escape


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha they look like troublemakers already lol


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Jellybean(cookies sibling), Amy and Whinny are my mom's tiels.

Jelly bean trying to help cookie out of his harness









Amy and cookie "look away from the camera!"









Cookie:Scratch me! Amy: .....









Amy,Jellybean,cookie and Whinny on the play gym


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

What gorgeous tiles  they look like characters


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

It's quite funny how they are each their own little birdy.
Amy is mean and the oldest, but a softie to my sister who picks her up all the time. Amy isn't quite hand tame at 2 years old. She's also abit mean to the other birds aside from jellybean.

Jellybean is the trouble maker, if he can get in trouble he will. 11 weeks old

Cookie is more the cuddly one, always asking for scratches, from Whinny, who preens Cookie roughly, till he gets mad. Cookie is 11 weeks old.

Whinny well does what her name says, whinnes all the time, When she get held, when we pet her, when she is hungry,when she is grumpy, all the time. She also fallows the boys around all the time, she is 11 weeks old.


----------



## Toon zelda (Aug 9, 2012)

He/She looks like a girl because of the patterns on the tail, he/she is adorable
how old is he/she?


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Toon zelda said:


> He/She looks like a girl because of the patterns on the tail, he/she is adorable
> how old is he/she?


11 weeks old.


----------



## TMz (Aug 7, 2012)

s/he's adorable  just wait till s/he is playing the x-box when you not watching


----------

